# Cell phones



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm sure many of us use pay as you go cellphones here and my own one is/was with Vodafone where I pay a tad over 30c per minute for calls within PT and more to the UK etc.

My neighbour recently put me onto lycamobile.pt and their prices are between 5 & 8 cents per minute including calls to the UK & a few other countries. 

The site has an English version and you can buy airtime online or at local cafes & garages etc and you can even change your old number to the new lyca sim card.

I have no commercial link to the site but thought it might save some of you guys a few quid.


----------

